# Autoglym extra gloss protection.



## phantomx0_1 (Feb 6, 2012)

So after the process of jet wash, citrus degreaser, jet wash, wash, rinse, clay bar, wash, rinse, dry, DA machine polish.

Is the autoglym extra gloss protections a suitable wax sealant to use or would you use something else?

I'm looking at the autoglym HD wax.

Thanks


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

EGP should sit for 30 mins to bond properly. AG HD will sit for 3-5mins to cure. Both are very durable. Depends on how much time you have to detail


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I have EGP and used it in the past and found it was good but not as good as when a wax is applied for durablilty. As mentioned, takes a long time to cure


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Can you use EGP on top of wax?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Yup. I had EGP on top of HD wax .


----------



## phantomx0_1 (Feb 6, 2012)

I have the time it. I have two bottles of it so wanna use it up before buying a wax.

Another question if use EGP can a wax be applied to that at a later date ?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

phantomx0_1 said:


> I have the time it.* I have two bottles of it so wanna use it up before buying a wax.*
> 
> Another question if use EGP can a wax be applied to that at a later date ?


That will be a few years then, you may have changed cars more than once before you get the end of the 1st bottle.


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

My winter top up was 3 coats AG HD wax and 2 AG EGP. Has lasted well this winter.


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

I thought egp took 1 hour plus to cure? That's what it says on my bottle.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

EGP is a good product. I used it on my old dears car when I cleaned it 3 weeks ago. It left a nice glossy finish.

It usually takes between 30 minutes and an hour to cure fully (dependent on prevailing conditions)


----------



## phantomx0_1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Do you guys detail your car in the open air or do you have access to indoor facilities!


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

phantomx0_1 said:


> Do you guys detail your car in the open air or do you have access to indoor facilities!


No such luxuries for me. Outdoors at the front of my house...


----------



## phantomx0_1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Same for me i be the DA polisher drives my neighbours nuts!


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

no garage for me, only front drive, overhung by a massive tree.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Grommit said:


> Yup. I had EGP on top of HD wax .


Shouldn't it be HD wax on top of EGP if anything?


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Less is more with EGP I found, unless you want arms like Popeye !


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

organisys said:


> Less is more with EGP I found, unless you want arms like Popeye !


Only need to spritz a cloth and it'll do half the car....

You don't need much of it. I've had a bottle for ages and done 20 cars I bet and it's still over half full.


----------

